# Does anyone have MS?



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't have MS, but it's very common in my area (there have been studies on it to see why, it's so common). I think being positive and proactive and having a great attitude is an amazing first step in managing the condition. I know several people that have lead long and full lives even with MS.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thisiswater-I also do not have MS, but my DH does. Unfortunately he is allergic to horses, but yes, it can help with the balance. My old horse is retired to being a therapy horse at a therapy facility and deals with people that among other diseases. I am also a nurse, and can help my husband navigate through the medical system somewhat, which can be pretty frustrating at times. I would suggest you (a) find yourself the best medicine has to offer in your area-usually a university medical center-but you need someone who specializes in MS, not just a neurologist. (b) try and find a support group in your area through the MS society, or through an MS specialist. There are many things on the internet that can help keep you informed both on therapies and advances. Take one day at a time, learn your triggers-like heat-that exacerbate your symptoms, and rest when you need to, but exercise regularly. Riding will be good for you, that is for sure.

Jan-yes, it is more common in some areas-typically the northern ones, as there seems to be a link between vitamin D levels and MS. Less sun=less vitamin D, and some people who have MS do not process vitamin D efficiently to start with. There have been studies about Vitamin D supplements helping (or slowing progression), and I can tell you I take it as does my DH, in much higher doses. OP-you may want to ask your MD about it.-just add it to your list of questions-I am sure you have many at this point.


----------



## thisiswater (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks so much for the support. I live in Boston so I couldn't be in better hands. Each of the major Harvard teaching hospitals has its own MS Center and I'll be privileged to attend Mass General's/Brigham & Women's soon. (I started with a general neurologist who trained at Beth Israel and is very much up on MS.) I'm asymptomatic.

I'll be taking Copaxone 3x per week and have been taking this regimen which I know has made a significant difference in my energy level and general pain/stiffness (not all of which was MS related).

Vitamin D3
B12
Omega 3 (fish oil)
CoQ10
Daily Multi
Tumeric/Cumin


----------

